# Ohio World Championship Show



## Coventry Lane Farm (May 6, 2008)

Hello everyone, thought I would pass this information along to all that would be wanting information for the Ohio World Championship Show held in Columbus Ohio on July 22 thru the 26th.

Deadline for entries is July 1st.

I have also noticed a increase in stall and tack stall fee's compared to last year but entry fee's have remained the same.

http://www.ohiostatefair.com/osf/osf3.htm

Hope to see you there at the Ohio World Championship Show


----------



## Leeana (May 6, 2008)

I just printed off everything this evening and glanced through. I attended the year before last, but missed it last year. I wish it wasnt so close to congress but i can deal, sure keeps you busy though.

We are going this year, at this point i know of 5 that i am taking, but depending upon how this weekend goes it may be 6. We will see i guess



.

See you there


----------



## SweetOpal (May 6, 2008)

This is always confusing to me, what entry form do we use for Shetlands, do we use the light horse entry form??


----------



## Coventry Lane Farm (May 7, 2008)

Yes, I forgot to mention that you have to download the entry form for shetlands from the using the light horse entry form.


----------



## kaykay (May 7, 2008)




----------



## muffntuf (May 7, 2008)

Sure wish gas and diesel prices (and everything else) wasn't a worry this year- I would be out to the World Show and the Area II show. beggers! Especially since I now have ASPR ponies!


----------



## SweetOpal (May 7, 2008)

Ok I agree that gas and diesel are expensive, but I will not be able to have a bleeding heart for anyone that uses that as an excuse. The trip is going to cost us well around 2,400 in just fuel.. It just irks me to hear people that live so much closer not be thankful they are not driving to CA to come to congress and worlds.

It is important that we do what we can to support these shows, it is one more thing that most will give up. These are 2 of the best shows I attend and I can't wait to see both my horses that are with trainers....My advice to anyone dealing with the added expense of the fuel is find someone close to you that would like to go also, share the ride, split the feul, go and have a good time! The show has huge expenses, such as judges and arenas, we really need to support it to pay for our own show. I love my ponies and wouldn't miss it, even if the fuel is $ 5 a gallon I will be there with bells on. I of course am advertising transport, that will help with my fuel along the way.


----------



## Coventry Lane Farm (May 7, 2008)

We have a full trailer for Ohio Worlds and have room for additional ponies to go to Congress if anyone wants to contact us for transporting along the way to Cloverdale, we are taking two ponies to Congress and can haul 6 total, so we do have room on our gooseneck trailer (our trailer can be seen on our links page for Wrangler Trailer sales).

Not sure yet... but we might be full for AMHR Nationals also. I will know closer to July for that trip to Tulsa.

We will be there no matter the cost, we wait all winter for these shows, we have a blast!


----------



## txminipinto (May 7, 2008)

Pam, is Rosie going to World???


----------



## muffntuf (May 7, 2008)

Well Sweet Opal, you may have a two income household, I have one. And I agree, support shows, but I will be supporting more of the local shows because of gas and diesel.

And for the coming from California thing - I would gladly move Congress and Nationals to the Rockies for you if I could. I think congress and Nationals should move around the country just like the Area National Shows move around the Area they are in.

CA's as well as other distance states, make greater sacrifices coming to Congress/Nationals than most of us.

All said, we do have to pick our shows wisely this year.


----------



## SweetOpal (May 7, 2008)

We are a one income family Muffntuff!

One more thing, I am glad you could move it if you could, but I am not the one complaining about the price of fuel, or location.


----------



## bingo (May 7, 2008)

Of course the fuel will effect everyone. I personally will choose to go to Congress and Nationals and save money by not going to as many local shows. Everyone has to make choices but for me the whole reason of showing is to see how my herd stands up to the very best in the Nation. I won't find that out by attending local shows and showing against the same ponies/horses and less of them !


----------



## kaykay (May 7, 2008)

Cant wait to see you all at the World show!! Trace if it helps you are welcome to stay with me and save the hotel money



Keep in mind the World show is a payback show so that does help. I think they even added more aspr classes to the world show

Hopefully I wont get caught in a downpour again this year and have to walk around looking like a drowned rat all day LOL


----------



## Coventry Lane Farm (May 7, 2008)

Yes... Carin we are taking Ms. Rosie and Story to Ashland, the Ohio World Championship Show along with going to Congress, we will also taking a few miniatures including Ms Diva to Ohio World's. Wait to you see Rosie and what she has developed into WOW , can't wait to clip her soon. I'll send you some pictures too.






Kay Kay...hopefully we won't get soaked like last year at Worlds...that was aweful...wet feeling clear to your underwear. See you there too with Note at Ashland and Worlds, Congress!

Also Jennifer, see you there at Ohio and Congress, it was a pleasure meeting you there last summer too ~

Maybe we won't have to wait as long for our payback this year since we recieved our check in December because of a computer problem with Ohio State.


----------



## kaykay (May 7, 2008)

yes Im hoping all the problems with paybacks are resolved!! the year before we had our paybacks just 2 weeks after the show. We will have such a great time!! You guys will really like Ashland. Its a really nice facility!


----------



## muffntuf (May 7, 2008)

Thanks for the invite Kay. I just have to wait to see what happens. My contract ends end of June. I don't have another in the works yet. So Congress is my pick for a long distance show right now. Worlds is only 2 days away from Congress and I just can't take that much time off I don't think.

I always hoped Worlds would be spread apart by two weeks from Congress, that's doable then.

And silly me for judging other people! Forgive me SweetOpal for such an offense. I am glad you can go to both Worlds and Congress and I hope you have wonderful success!


----------



## kaykay (May 7, 2008)

I was told they make them so close together for the people who have to travel a long way. That way when world is over they can go onto Congress. But it makes a long 2 weeks for the horses!! well and humans

Im about 40 mins from the world show


----------



## muffntuf (May 8, 2008)

Yes I understand why they do it. And that is smart that way.


----------



## Coventry Lane Farm (May 8, 2008)

We are three hours from Worlds and come home Thursday night and leave Tues for Cloverdale, so alot of unpacking and re-packing going on in a short time frame. I won't have to do too much prep work for the shetlands after going to Worlds, just small details, so that helps some. Looking forward in seeing everyone at Ashland, Worlds and Congress this year.


----------



## txminipinto (May 8, 2008)

Coventry Lane Farm said:


> Yes... Carin we are taking Ms. Rosie and Story to Ashland, the Ohio World Championship Show along with going to Congress, we will also taking a few miniatures including Ms Diva to Ohio World's. Wait to you see Rosie and what she has developed into WOW , can't wait to clip her soon. I'll send you some pictures too.









let me see!!!


----------



## SweetOpal (May 8, 2008)

Just in case anyone didn't notice, I thought I would mention that the World Show did drop the USEF....so for us that means huge savings on the entry fees. I know last year I must have paid close to an extra $ 200 just to show there in USEF fees.


----------



## Coventry Lane Farm (May 8, 2008)

I called Judy at the Ohio State Fair Show office on Tues to confirm that those USEF fee's were no longer needed just to make sure I have my entries correct, but they are still requiring a drug fee of $10.00 per shetland, but those other fee's did up last year, glad they did drop them off.


----------

